# tired all the time



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure of the proper wording-tired, fatigued, exhausted- to describe to my doctor.

What are some tests they can do to see what _may_ be causing this in addition to all the thyroid tests? I know that anemia and B12 could be possible factors in feeling this way constantly.

What test do they use to check for anemia? Iron, CBC, Hemoglobin? Anyone know? I just wonder because I hear people telling me that since my labs are in range (aside from antibodies) I shouldn't feel the way I do, but I DO feel this way and I KNOW it's not normal.

I did have a carbon dioxide test which was 19 (range=20-32), I have no idea what that's all about or if it even means anything lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I'm not sure of the proper wording-tired, fatigued, exhausted- to describe to my doctor.
> 
> What are some tests they can do to see what _may_ be causing this in addition to all the thyroid tests? I know that anemia and B12 could be possible factors in feeling this way constantly.
> 
> ...


Ferritin is the test to request for iron for ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. Ferritin should be 50 - 100 in the range.

What does your thyroid panel look like? Do you have results and ranges?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

*3/9/10*
TSH 1.730 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 304 (0-34)

*4/13/10*
TSH 1.090 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 374 (0-34)
TSI 92 (0-139)
FT4 1.38 (0.82-1.77)

*4/27/10*
TSH 1.760 (0.450-4.500)
FT4 1.26 (0.8201.77)
FT3 2.8 (2.0-4.4)


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

does ferritin have to be a fasting test? I don't think any of my thyroid tests were fasting. Does it matter on the thyroid tests?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> *3/9/10*
> TSH 1.730 (0.450-4.500)
> TPO Ab 304 (0-34)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the results and ranges. It appears you are undermedicated. Your FT3 is below the mid-range of 3.2. It should be above that but still in range. This is probably the problem.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not on any medication for my thyroid yet. The last doctor I went to completely blew my concerns off, acting as though I was wasting his time. I go to a new doctor in 3.5 weeks! I'm really excited!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you think this is related to thyroid? I wake up several times during the night on most nights, either to go to the bathroom, or because I'm too hot (always go to bed cold though). Everytime I wake up, I am almost wired, even though I'm tired. I can lay there in the bed anywhere from 30-90 minutes just trying to go to sleep, but my mind and heart are racing.

I also face this through the days when I'm really tired, I still can't take a nap even if I lay down. I've only taken maybe 1 nap this whole year! I'm so very tired, but my mind is always racing and I feel like I can feel every heart beat. It doesn't make sense to me...is this common in thyroid conditions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I'm not sure of the proper wording-tired, fatigued, exhausted- to describe to my doctor.
> 
> What are some tests they can do to see what _may_ be causing this in addition to all the thyroid tests? I know that anemia and B12 could be possible factors in feeling this way constantly.
> 
> ...


Ferritin which is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. This is a very important test. CBC can come back fine; meanwhile ferritin is in the basement.

It should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to try to get a ferritin test. Is there any other test that is beneficial to take along with this? Also, does it have to be fasting?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I'm going to try to get a ferritin test. Is there any other test that is beneficial to take along with this? Also, does it have to be fasting?


No, this is not a fasting test that I am aware of but if you are going in for a battery of tests, it would be wise to ask the doctor or the lab if you should fast.

I don't even ask. I just fast the morning of my labs. Always. I take my thyroxine as per usual though.


----------

